# Probleme suite à l'installation de Classic Apple Icon



## wihoui (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai adoré tout les screenshots avec des menus personalisé.

J'ai donc entrepris la modification de celle-ci, j'ai trouvé ce lien

seulement je suis sur lion et ce soft est pour leopard sauf que je n'avais pas fais gaffe et me voilà avec un menu, un finder, les applis qui ont des boutons qui ne s'affiche plus et les noms des fichiers dans le finder ont disparut...

quelqu'un peut peut-être m'aider?

merci d'avance.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2012)

Tu as un désinstalleur  dans l'image disc "Classic Apple.dmg ", essai déjà cela.


----------

